# HK-USP 45C Hi-Cap Mag?



## Jeff1126r (Dec 23, 2009)

Hello all! Brought home the newborn on Sunday,,,a beautiful bouncing baby USP 45 Compact w/ SS slide. I absolutely love this weapon. One question,,,,,is there a Hi Cap mag available that anyone knows about?

Thanks!
Jeff


----------



## Sonny Boy (Sep 20, 2009)

*Maybe this*

Not sure if there is anything beyond this, but here is a ten rounder:

http://www.hkparts.net/shop/pc/viewPrd.asp?idproduct=304&idcategory=201


----------



## Jeff1126r (Dec 23, 2009)

*Thanks!*

Thanks!


----------

